# Anyone in the DC, MD, VA area there is a lot of great stuff on craigslist including Free Apple Wood



## big twig (May 18, 2011)

Just saw the ad for free apple wood in Glen Bernie, MD that I am sure someone would want to jump on. I can't since I don't have a chain saw or a place to store that much wood. I Also saw a guy saying he will custom build grills and smoker, hes in VA so anyone down there looking for a smoker might want to talk to him. Several BBQ trailers, etc. Either way plenty of stuff I wish I could get and I figured someone else would want it too.

*Free Apple Wood *-  http://baltimore.craigslist.org/zip/2365271035.html - The post is a little old but still up, worth an email at least

*The search* -

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=smoker+grill&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=

I hope I could help someone out!


----------

